# Release [Moon Toad Publishing] Celeres Class Fast Escort



## middenface (Sunday at 2:17 PM)

Quick Ship File: Celeres Class Escort - Moon Toad Publishing | DriveThruRPG.com

The Celeres Class Escort, from The Horizon Green Gmbh Shipyards, is a capable 600 dton escort vessel, with 5G acceleration and Jump 2, intended to support larger cargo, colony, or bulk material haulers, as well as the shorter range passenger ships.

It comes in two versions: fitted with 6 turrets: 3 x triple lasers, 2 x particle beam cannons and 1 x triple missile turret (or 1 x missile bay, and reduced cargo capacity, in the later model).

This guide contains:


Ship art.
Ship statistics and description.
17 pages of deck plans (empty and cluttered).
Design specifications.
Blueprints and 5 view drawings.
Crew ORBAT.
Random ship problems and repair rules.
A choice of 8 pre-generated character cards for player crew.


----------

